
Why Bitcoin matters - arjun27
https://dealbook.nytimes.com/2014/01/21/why-bitcoin-matters/?_r=0
======
chmaynard
Kudos to Marc Andreessen for a beautifully written and exceptionally clear
explanation of the importance of cryptocurrency (and Bitcoin in particular).

------
imartin2k
Maybe it'd be good to indicate in the title that this is from 2014.

